# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Android >  نحوه اتصال زامارین اندروید به sql server (خواهشا کمک کنید که یک مرجع خوبی برای همه درست شود سپاس)

## saeidsg

آیا entity framework c رودر زامارین اندروید هم میشه استفاده کرد اگر میشه مثل همین در فرم سی شارپ استفاده میشه

یا حتما باید وب سرویس استفاده شود آیا روش دیگری وجود داره کمک کنید

اگر تاحالا  در این مورد کار کردید مثال بزارید 

کدام روش از همه روشهای موجود بهتر است ممنون

----------

